# OT - Ukulele



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

*OT - Ukulele*


View Advert


A bit OT perhaps but looking for a beginners Uke - concert or soprano - used but playable condition .

buy or trade for watch depending on what pops up ... case, clip on tuner etc

budget but not rubbish ok !




*Advertiser*

Rotundus



*Date*

24/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

